# CPAP machine



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been using a Resmed machine which has a SD card to store information in it, I have found some free software to read it, but to be honest I don't really know enough to know if the results are good bad or normal.

I'm happy to PM the data to anyone who might be able to help, I get a review in about two months, but I'd like to see how it/I is/am doing.

https://sleepyhead.jedimark.net/


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

The card is intended to be read by the Respiratory Technician at the hospital, not you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am aware of that Geoff, but it is about my sleep, and I'm interested, one thing being I am sleeping less well since using it, I stopped for two weeks and slept better without it.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Why not si8mply ring the respiratory technician or specialist nurse and ask them if it is possible to self-download and monitor what it says? Express your concerns, they may bring your appointment forward or make other useful suggestions.

It does not harm to ask - that's why there are specialist staff.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Only to be read by the experts at the hospital???

Rubbish. Download "Sleepyhead" software. -free. Make sure you lock the card before uploading your data or you bugger up your card. It will show you all the stuff you need. Same as hospital gets. I upload mine about every 3 months.

Do you get "My Air" from Resmed? Your machine sends them all the data every morning and you will get a summary sent to you on how you've done overnight. That way the techs at the hospital can keep tabs on your every night usage and contact you or adjust the machines settings if necessary. It's very reassuring. If you don't get it ask the hospital to arrange.

How long have you been on the machine? It took me a couple of months to get used to the setup but wouldn't be without it now. Been on it now for 2 years. I've gone into the clinical settings and made slight adjustments and found it much better - mainly the breathing out stage, upped the setting to 3 and much more relaxed.

I'm currently in the van in France, extra long tubes to reach my bunk and funny looks from the other Aires users every night when I top up my reservoir from and old cider bottle (full of boiled water).

It's your health don't be frightened to take an interest and you feel better when you feel in control


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I am aware of that Geoff, but it is about my sleep, and I'm interested, one thing being I am sleeping less well since using it, I stopped for two weeks and slept better without it.


Then IMHO you should consult the technician, that's what they are there for. Your machine will have been initially set on pretty much guesswork settings, and it is normal for it to need tweaking to suit you. That is what the technician is there for, and they do have training. They will have recorded the settings they put you on, and won't be pleased if you go back to them with different settings.

If you mess around with stuff yourself, you risk alienating the people who are there to help you.

Westbay's set-up is clearly much more advanced than mine, which I'm convinced has a hamster inside. It isn't brilliant, but better than being without it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Penquin said:


> Why not si8mply ring the respiratory technician or specialist nurse and ask them if it is possible to self-download and monitor what it says? Express your concerns, they may bring your appointment forward or make other useful suggestions.
> 
> It does not harm to ask - that's why there are specialist staff.


I have rung them, they suggested a different type of mask whcih I have tried but it's no better.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Westbay said:


> Only to be read by the experts at the hospital???
> 
> Rubbish. Download "Sleepyhead" software. -free. Make sure you lock the card before uploading your data or you bugger up your card. It will show you all the stuff you need. Same as hospital gets. I upload mine about every 3 months.
> 
> ...


Sleepyhead is the one I downloaded and linked to in my OP, I didn't lock the card though, so I'll have to look at it again later to see if it was damaged, but as I didn't write to it I think it should be ok, I uploaded the data to my laptop and put the card back in the machine.

I don't have my air I'm afraid, neither do I have a reservoir on mine.

I've been on it six weeks now, I find I spend the night not being able to breath through my mouth as I prefer the nasal mask, and through the day I am constantly sneezing despite using the Avamys spray and have a congested nose.

I asked for the 12v power option for the van and was told I had to buy it, I've not got around to it yet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Then IMHO you should consult the technician, that's what they are there for. Your machine will have been initially set on pretty much guesswork settings, and it is normal for it to need tweaking to suit you. That is what the technician is there for, and they do have training. They will have recorded the settings they put you on, and won't be pleased if you go back to them with different settings.
> 
> If you mess around with stuff yourself, you risk alienating the people who are there to help you.
> 
> Westbay's set-up is clearly much more advanced than mine, which I'm convinced has a hamster inside. It isn't brilliant, but better than being without it.


Ha Ha, I don't know what your service is like down there Geoff, but in Leeds I have three numbers I can ring, none of which seem to be manned most of the time, it took me three days of ringing to get through to ask for the bigger mask, yes they are great when you finally speak to someone, but a PITA otherwise, as they are overrun and short staffed.

They did quite a thorough set up before giving me the machine actually, and I haven't tweaked it other than after reading the manual, I found the masks have different settings, which I wasn't informed about, so I changed that from nose to full, then back again when I couldn't get on with it, but I haven't messed around with it otherwise.

The main problem is I was sleeping better without it, the mask/machine wakes me up, it also wakes Liz up, what seems to be happening is the machine ramps up the pressure as if the mask is leaking, when it does this it wakes me so I check to see if the mask has moved and is leaking, but pressing the mask even more firmly to my face doesn't lessen the pressure, depending what time of the night this happens, if it's after 4am say, I may take the mask off and go back to sleep without it, or I may turn it off, go to the loo, then try again, this seems to reset it back to working quietly, and it is very quiet, I can hear it of course, but it is only the air I hear, not the machine.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Am I right in thinking you have a beard and 'tache, Kev? Are you getting excessive leakage because of that?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> Am I right in thinking you have a beard and 'tache, Kev? Are you getting excessive leakage because of that?


Yes, but tightly cropped Geoff, I queried it at the hospital and they showed me it made no difference with what I have, a full bushy beard would be a problem though, the softness of the masks overcomes mine.

Which one machine do you have?

This is mine, but I have no reservoir.

http://www.ecrater.co.uk/p/24814962/45-off-resmed-autoset-airsense-10-autopap-with?gps=1

I have both of these masks, I find that the straps which go under the ear chafe my ears no matter how well I fit it on at bedtime, I must have very low ears


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For some reason I can only embed one image.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Just seen that you don't have a humidifier!! What are they up to - maybe they had some old stock. Tell them you must have one before winter comes - otherwise you'll wake up with a mouth dryer than the proverbial!! 

Yes if you want a power unit for the van you have to buy it ( the Resmed10 runs off of 24 volts so it's a step up unit). They're expensive but very well made.

If you do suffer the dreaded dry mouth, I use Xylitol Xylimelts from an online firm called Hope2sleep. They're very cleaver, stick to your gum and keep the mouth from drying out for hours.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

My machine is a Resmed S9 Escape. 

For some years I used a Swift FX nasal mask which has cushioned nozzles that press onto the nostrils. This was OK, but after a couple of years I found my upper lip was a bit uncomfortable, so I changed to the fully enclosing mask in your picture.

I also wear a chinstrap to stop my mouth opening and I generally don't get a dry mouth as there is no airflow through my mouth.

I explained to my Respiratory Tech about my MH travelling, and she ordered me a step-up unit and it was supplied free.

My nasal passages are becoming increasingly obstructed and when I wake up in the night I find I'm sucking quite hard to get air in my nose even with the machine. I'm told they are not keen to surgically remove the polyps that cause the obstruction, as they just grow back again.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The dry mouth at night and constant sneezing during the day are the worst problem, not had a problem breathing through my nose though at night.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just had a quick look at my numbers from the CPAP machine, and if it is to be believed it appears to be working.










What I could do with at the end of the trial is a way to measure apnea without the machine, as I may have a low report figure, but I am not sleeping any better.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You'd need some sort of gear to measure and record your blood oxygen level, with and without the CPAP assistance.

Before being diagnosed, I expect you had to wear something on your finger overnight which you had to return to the hospital for download. I don't know if you can buy something like that for personal use.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, that's right Geoff, I'll look into it, it won't change anything of course, but it'll show how I'm responding to weight loss.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

You're losing weight? How are you managing that? I could do with some pointers!:hathat25:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Eat less, move more ☺☺☺


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Never mind the flowery descriptions, just give it to me in simple language!

Can't move much atm, so I guess I'll just have to eat less. Bummer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drink less too, how come you can't move Tuggs?, I thought you cycled a lot.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Bu..ered knee at the moment, Kev. Been coming on for a few years. Tried the bike the other day and I couldn't bend it enough to do a full pedal rotation. I'm getting all spazzy like Bazzy. I've got Stannah on speed dial! Hoping to get referred up the physio line this week so someone can get some imaging sorted. It feels like it's a right old mess in there. 20 years of being overweight is coming back to bite me, methinks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just stop putting pies and pasties in yer gob yer fat feck!!! 

I bet your sat there now munching a big fat Cornish.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Please, Miss, that uncouth Northerner is being rude to me.:crying:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Again, he needs a good slap Geoff, I'm nearest normally, see if you can catch him and scuff him i=on his way back home.

Try swimming good for bad joints.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

He did try swimming but they chucked him out for taking his rubber ducks and remote control tugboat in with him.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just nasty, plain nasty.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Just nasty, plain nasty.


Not really. Nasty would have been if I had told you the real reason he got chucked out was for wearing his woolen trunks with hello sailor On them which dangle on the floor when wet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That is an image I'll struggle to forget


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I seem to be getting on better with the machine now, I don't like it, but I'm used to it it is still a PITA having to disconnect to visit the loo at night, but I find I need to go less often most nights, sometimes only once, I assume due to not waking up and feeling the urge, however I do not feel any less tired, I still get the dry mouth and am sneezing all day despite the Avamys nasal spray.

In an attempt to find out if the machine is helping I've just bought this http://tinyurl.com/y8keuwfg I picked this one as the Sleepyhead data reader program can read this one too, so I'll run them together for a few nights, then on its own, but not use the CPAP for the same length of time and see what readings I get, I am hoping that I can wean myself of the CPAP at some point.

Latest reading


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Kev, I've beeb on my machine for just over three years, ResMed AirSense 10 Elite with AirFit P10 pillows.

I started with a full face mask but changed to pillows after a few months, I had a sore nose with them for a few weeks but now that I'm use to them I don't even know their on. Every morning I receive a sleep report from ResMed, normally my score is 100%, the lowest I have had is 95%, this was due to mask leakage, I had a new strap fitted and it slid over the top of my head causing the pillows to leak .

My machine is set to "Auto", I don't have any problems with a dry mouth, the only other problem I had was air from the mask blowing into my eyes, this stopped when I changed to the P10 pillows.

Sleep wise: I sleep between 7 & 8 hours every night without getting up for a wee. I don't drink anything after eight o'clock and try to be in bed by ten thirty, I rise in the morning fully refreshed. 

Before I started on the machine I used to dose off in the afternoon and in the early evening, now I am wide awake all day and feeling much better than I ever did. On the way back from a fishing trip I used to fall asleep on the boat for at least two hours, now I am wide awake, driving back in the afternoon from a shopping trip was the same, I used to stop for a coffee as and when, not now.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How did you boys discover you had sleep apnea.
I have read what the symptoms are, but how did you know all this was happening in the night?
I often think Hans has stopped breathing, then he breathes out very loudly and carries on breathing.
He also falls asleep in the afternoon and evening, but he says this is boredom when he has no work to do.
He falls asleep reading or playing his harmonica.
Toilet visits are due to his prostate problem, but some times its a lot of visits then he goes for nights with just one visit.
Snores occasionally, but he doesn´t think he has sleep Apnea, he´s just a decrepit 77 year old fart he says.

Internet say symptoms are:-

Loud or frequent snoring.
Silent pauses in breathing.
Choking or gasping sounds.
Daytime sleepiness or fatigue.
Unrefreshing sleep.
Insomnia.
Morning headaches.
Nocturia (waking during the night to go to the bathroom)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Hi Kev, I've beeb on my machine for just over three years, ResMed AirSense 10 Elite with AirFit P10 pillows.
> 
> I started with a full face mask but changed to pillows after a few months, I had a sore nose with them for a few weeks but now that I'm use to them I don't even know their on. Every morning I receive a sleep report from ResMed, normally my score is 100%, the lowest I have had is 95%, this was due to mask leakage, I had a new strap fitted and it slid over the top of my head causing the pillows to leak .
> 
> ...


Thanks Drew, I'll have to look into this other nose mask, pillow thing, it looks less like a medieval torture device.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I often think Hans has stopped breathing, then he breathes out very loudly and carries on breathing.


This sounds very much like Liz observed with me Jan, so I told the Doc, he booked some tests, I saw a consultant, they wired me up one night and here we are, it seems to be quite a common problem.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Jan, When I had a stent fitted a few years ago they kept me in hospital for a few days under observation. One morning the night sister informed me that on one occasion I had stopped breathing for 45 seconds, she suggested that I might have Sleep Apnea. They arranged for a monitor to be fitted and the following morning I was diagnosed as having Sleep Apnea.

The rest you know, all I can say is that within a few days I was back to normal, I had a new lease of life, no tiredness during the day, and above all a great nights sleep. I don't even have to get up during the night for a pee.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m going to ask for them to check him when he goes for his hip op. in December, (I won´t tell him I´ve asked because he´ll tell me not to be daft.)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wish I knew why I keep having to get up in the night for a pee, I doubt it's my prostate as I've been like this since I was in my 40s.

Hopefully when I next visit my Urologist he'll have seen something on my MRI scan.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I wish I knew why I keep having to get up in the night for a pee, I doubt it's my prostate as I've been like this since I was in my 40s.


Me too.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I believe that once you are awakened you automatically go just for the sake of going. Before I was on the machine I was up nearly every night. Not now, even after a few glasses of wine with my meal.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I have suffered insomnia for years and the night walks to the loo, perhaps I should have the test.
I went to a sleep clinic years ago, the doc told me I was depressed :frown2: I told him not to be so silly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Always worth checking Jan, the consultant said fat people get sleep apnea more than others, and it can be be reduced with dieting, but I think you and Hans are of snake like proportions.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

My result from last night.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll just go get mine


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What is your Apnoea Hypopnea Index Drew? it doesn't show in that screenshot mine was 0.14 for last night and is usually around that level.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Kev,

Last 14 days.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Odd how it fluctuates though, what program is that you are using?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi Kev,

I can't see your results, they come up as a question mark.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

They automatically come up each morning on my ResMed account. 

I registered with them when I was given the machine and they just send them through about an hour after I switch off.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

From what I have been told, everybody averages 6 events an hour while asleep, as long as you are under 6 events then you are doing well, obviously the lower the better. 

Since starting, I have averaged less than 1 an hour.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> They automatically come up each morning on my ResMed account.
> 
> I registered with them when I was given the machine and they just send them through about an hour after I switch off.


Okay, confused now, how do I register, and I assume there must be a way to connect the CPAP machine to the net, how does yours connect.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

From what I can remember I just registered with ResMed on their website.

The machine itself is not connected to anything, the data is sent automatically over the mobile network.

How do you read your SIM card? is there a special App. for this?

Last nights results.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

What does it all mean Drew. 

Is usage hours how long you have slept or just how long the mask has been on ?

Events per hour , does that mean your dreaming or what? 

Explain young man please, I am interested.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> From what I can remember I just registered with ResMed on their website.
> 
> The machine itself is not connected to anything, the data is sent automatically over the mobile network.
> 
> ...


Thanks Drew, I pop out the SD card, lock it, then put it in my PC, I downloaded a free program called sleepy head.

Unlock it before putting it back.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I forgot to mention, I slept mask free last night, slept well, only got up twice and went straight back off to sleep, didn't get up til 8am


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

https://www.resmed.com/uk/en/consumer/products/devices/airsense-10-autoset.html

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/obstructive-sleep-apnoea/

Hi Jan,

Two websites for you to have a look at. The NHS site gives an excellent explanation, There are other machines available, this is the one I had given to me at the hospital. During my first six months of treatment they monitored my sleep overnight adjusting the machine as and when to my sleep pattern, as yet I haven't had the need to alter it.

The time starts when I turn the machine on, and continues until it is switched off. I fall asleep minutes after it is switched on and as soon as I waken I turn it off.

I hope this answers your questions, any more, just fire away.

Drew


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I went to the resmed site Drew, didn't see anywhere to register, nor my machine.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Update, I just had to stop using the CPAP machine, it was ramping up way too much air and the noise was waking me up, so defeating its purpose, I went to the Leeds Sleep centre the other day and they seem to think the machine is fine, I'm not convinced, but they gave me a different nasal mask and also added a water reservoir to help with the dryness, and hopefully the sneezing, I have to say I came away thinking I'd been fobbed off, but I'll give it a try for a few weeks and see how I get on.

I got the correct web address for registering the machine, registered it okay, emails went back and forth, but the last one buggered it all up, I know I entered the correct details as I always double and triple check such things so I don;t have later problems, but this is the message.

*"Hello Kev,

The serial number of the machine you had on file with myAir previously had a relationship with a provider. That provider has removed this machine from your account so it has also been removed from your myAir account.

To continue using myAir, please sign in at https://myair.resmed.eu/. You will be prompted to provide the new serial and device number of the machine you are currently using. The serial and device numbers can be found on the back of your machine.

Sleep well!

The myAir Team"*

Sleep well seems a bad salutation I think, but I've emailed them and sent a picture of the serial number etc so they can look into what I actually entered, wish I'd taken a screen shot.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

If it is pumping too much air for your needs, ask them to reduce the airflow and test that for a while. Not everyone has the same flow requirement.

Mine was recently increased, but now I'm getting dry, so maybe it will need returning to previous setting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> If it is pumping too much air for your needs, ask them to reduce the airflow and test that for a while. Not everyone has the same flow requirement.
> 
> Mine was recently increased, but now I'm getting dry, so maybe it will need returning to previous setting.


No it's not that Geoff, I've just been on the Resmed site looking for reasons, it gives instructions for changing the ramp, but this is for those who find the pressure too high to get off to sleeps, and is an easy adjustment, and brings up the pressure over as much as 45 minutes, my clinic has told me to leave it alone unless I have a problem and then only do small adjustments and note the starting point.

I'm actually okay with it as std, what I'm getting is the pressure rising at 2am or later and waking me up with the noise, it isn't a mask fit problem as it isn't leaking when it wakes me up, I just emailed Resmed about it, and also that even when turned off it continues to blow very gently, I think there may be a fault.

I was getting dry mouth too Geoff, hence it now has a water reservoir, last night virtually no dry mouth on setting 3, I'll leave it at that and if still dry turn it up to 4, I also tried the pre warm feature as I didn't fancy the extra cold moist air, that seemed to work well.

I have the N20 nasal mask now, but used my old one for last night as I didn't want too many new things going on first night, I'll try the N20 tonight maybe, I am having problems with the headgear irritating my ears, the straps seems to be too high, or I have low ears too low   all the masks tried so far seem to have the same problem with fit under my ears.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

They just changed my mask for a new style. I'm getting used to it, but I hate change.

My pump is much more basic than the way you describe yours. Mine starts off on a lower pressure and increases after about 10 minutes, presumably giving me time to get used to the airflow and relax towards sleep. I'm usually out like a light, but waking after 2-3 hours. Up at 0330 this morning!

If your pump (being more sophisticated) is speeding up during the night, maybe it is detecting you are actually needing more air? 

Do you sleep on your side like I do? If so, it may be the air spilling from the mask's relief hole is acting on your pillow. I get that and find that turning my head just a little quietens things down a huge mount.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My email to Resmed [email protected]

Hi, and thank you, I have re registered it, hopefully all will be okay now.

After last nights first use with a reservoir, I find two problems, one is the air pressure seems to increase to the point where it is noisy and actually wakes me up, this is not caused by a mask leak, as moving the mask makes no difference, also after testing yesterday to make sure I had fitted the reservoir correctly, I turned the CPAP off, later when I came to bed I picked up the hose to fit the mask and noticed that there was a gentle flow of air at the end of the hose, and also the same thing this morning after turning off.

Regards

And their reply a few minutes ago.

Dear Kev,

The machine pressure and noise should nto be waking you up. We would advise you to visit your clinician or hospital if this is disturbing your sleep.

Also, when the device is off, there should be no air coming through the tubing.

Kind regards,

Holly


I'm off to the hospital in a few minutes to see the Urologist regarding my Prostate biopsy, if I have time I'll go to the sleep clinic, if not I'll ring them tomorrow.

It may be time for an update for yours Geoff, things seem to move on fast in this field.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I enquired about an upgrade when I saw the tech a couple of weeks ago, she claimed to know nowt about the fancy ones.

My present one will run off a 12volt adaptor in the van, and I would need to make sure a new one would do that and not be more power hungry.

I hope they sort you out. And your pump!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

tugboat said:


> I enquired about an upgrade when I saw the tech a couple of weeks ago, she claimed to know nowt about the fancy ones.
> 
> My present one will run off a 12volt adaptor in the van, and I would need to make sure a new one would do that and not be more power hungry.
> 
> I hope they sort you out. And your pump!


The power is very low Geoff, Resmed appear to respond quickly, if you ask about if your 12v adaptor is compatible with newer models I'm sure they'll tell you, I'd want to be on the latest gear.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

My ResMed machine runs for about 5 minutes or so after it is switched off, I haven't as such timed it but it does continue to blow a gentle flow of air.

If I can remember I will time it tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

4 + hours seems to a bit OTT though Drew.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I’d hate a mask

I really so admire you all

I need a fan blowing on me to sleep 

In the early hours I’m cold

But I can switch it off

Sandra


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

On the resmed 10 when you press the 'off' button it continues to blow a very gentle flow of air to help dry out the tubes/mask. Should run for about 10 mins.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Westbay said:


> On the resmed 10 when you press the 'off' button it continues to blow a very gentle flow of air to help dry out the tubes/mask. Should run for about 10 mins.


As said it runs for hours, I hadn't noticed until I had the reservoir fitted though, so that could why, but malfunctioning, even so Resmed said it shouldn't blow when off.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I timed mine this morning, exactly 30 minutes from turning off. I have the ResMed AirSense 10 Elite with the AirFit P10 pillows.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Drew, not actually timed mine, just checked it occasionally to see if it was still blowing.

Got my first Resmed score, 82   it was okay apart from mask time, 5:15 clinic says any time over 4 hours is enough.

It seems that between you, Tuggs and myself their is no joined up thinking from our different clinics, which is not good to know at all.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I used to use the nasal pillow but after a year or so I found my septum was feeling sore, so went over to the full nasal mask. It is more intrusive obviously, but once settled I find it fairly comfortable.

The machines you guys have make mine look like something out of the ark.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

This is my report from last night.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mine for last night, it seems the mask off count includes when you take it off in the morning, I'm still leaking at some point, I suspect this is when turning over, it still makes a hell of row waking me up and continues to blow after turning off.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Good scores Kev, I've been having leaks myself recently. I moved into another bedroom a couple of weeks ago, same bed, pillows etc. that was when the leaks started, not bad but not as good as before.

This mornings results have yet to come through, will post them later.


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Found this helped a lot when tossing and turning

http://www.hope2sleep.co.uk/cpap-hose-lift.html

Seems to allow hose to swivel over to other side rather than getting trapped and pulling down on the seal.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Last nights results.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Two weeks leaks


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

@ Tuggs

This is my power supply data plate










I'm on the look out for a 100w or similar pure sine wave inverter, at a reasonable price if anyone is upgrading.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I know someone with a brand new unused boxed, Sterling 350W Pro Power S Pure Sine Wave Inverter for sale.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How much Drew please?


----------

